# Help Please!!



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi
I recently underwent fet. I got a bfn . My period started on Thursday the day after otd. I have been bleeding very heavily and have very bad period pains but that's nothing new for me. My problem is I have been throwing up and have a very sore stomach. I am not sure if this is normal or maybe a bug. Dh is worried sick and wants me to go to out of hours. Can anybody help??

Thanks, 
Pat


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Patbaz!  You poor wee thing!   
I didn't want to just read and run. I think your dh is absolutely right. If I were you, I would go straight to the local hospital or clinic right away!      and   that you will be ok very, very soon!


----------



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

I have recently had FET and I got a BFN. I didn'y have any sickness or pain (other than period pain) maybe you have a bug? I would contact a Dr 
Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I would ring NHS direct and see what they say. They will make an out of hours appointment for you if necessessary at your local A&E so you won't have to wait.

Take care,

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

thanks Guys fro all the replys.
i caved in and went to the out of hours clinic on Sat night.  i was told that i had a very bad tummy bug and was told to rest and take plenty of fluids nothing to do with FET but thanks for the support.
Pat
xxx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Patbaz.
Hope you have been doing 'as the doctor ordered' and as a result are beginning to feel better . Hope your DH has been giving you lots of TLC too!  Get your hands on lots of mini treats and the latest glossy magazines or on some holiday magazines and transport yourself off to fantasyland! 

The weather outside is so nasty, both cold and icy  so keep well wrapped up! 
Take care!


----------

